# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto Cigar Review - What an experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great pre-light aroma. At first light, you know you are end for a treat. Smooth coffee, earthy, leathery and spicy goodness. A real finger burner. ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto Cigar Review - What an experience


----------



## Gavazzier (Jul 3, 2009)

Agreed, the 1990 is a very enjoyable smoke!


----------

